

Tsutomu Yamaguchi, Survivor of 2 Atomic Blasts, Dies at 93 - Evgeny
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/world/asia/07yamaguchi.html

======
Evgeny
I have read about him before, but only came across the news of his death today
by accident.

Let this never happen again.

